
Apache Calcite 1.6.0 – The foundation for your next high-performance database - based2
http://calcite.apache.org/news/2016/01/22/release-1.6.0/
======
techdragon
This would be so much more useful as a C library. I'm just "over" the whole
all middleware uses the JVM trend. I opened it thinking I might check if they
had a RethinkDB adapter and maybe write one, but I just can't muster the
desire to even download a big Apache Java project and unzip it, let alone try
development on one.

Anyone got an Apache Calcite alternative they want to recommend?

